# Boyar shultz 612 grinder oiler issues



## BCwoods (Aug 17, 2022)

This is one is the oilers that lubricats the way side.  It's blocked good. Iv tried soaking it, noodling it with a wire, and tried to blow air through it but nothing. It almost looks like I could press it the center but would probably destroy it.. any ideas?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 17, 2022)

Small drill bits, or welding torch tip cleaners.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Order a new one.  It doesn't have to look exactly the same, as long as there is a cover or a ball check.  https://www.mcmaster.com/lubricatio...ed-holes/?SrchEntryWebPart_InpBox=gitts+oiler


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 18, 2022)

There is much more to that Bijur meter than meets the eye.
It is not cleanable by any means. 
Replace any that do not flow oil.
There are numbers on the side as well as an arrow.
The wrong meter will not work with your system or installation backwards will not flow oil.
These units contain a filter ( prone to clogging) a check valve and a restriction.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 18, 2022)

I've had some luck clearing oil metering valves from a Bridgeport by boiling them in water and Dawn dish detergent. I let them soak in the boiling water for ~1/2 hour and sometimes you get lucky and they break free. If not, replace.

Ted


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Oops..that is a BiJur.  I wish you had showed a side view.  Most think they are plugged but it is a jet that only releases oil under pressure.  Depending on machine, yours is about 20 psi.  BiJur was bought by Delimon or something like that.  I buy my replacement metering units from LubeUsa.com in South Carolina.  Devco comes up under searches.  They mark them up 50%.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 18, 2022)

Here is a picture from the Bijur Delimon catalog


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 18, 2022)

Regardless of where you purchase from I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
suggest downloading the manual....


----------

